# Brauch ich ein Server-Netztteil? Wo ist der Unterschied?



## schaf1504 (8. Februar 2005)

*Hallo,
ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir weiterhelfen bevor ich ganz verzweifel.*

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Dual-Prozessor-Mainboard gekauft und bekomme es nicht zum laufen. Ich weiß, dass es weder am Speicher, der Grafikkarte noch an den Prozessoren liegt.

Ich habe bis jetzt immer versucht das System mit einem stinknormalen 450 Watt ATX Netzteil zu betreiben, bis mir ein Bekannter sagte ich bräuchte ein spezielles Server-Netzteil.   

_Brauche ich das wirklich? 
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem "normalen" Netzteil?_

*Hier die Daten meiner Hardware:*
*Mainboard:* Micro Star MS6120 Version 1.1 BX3
*CPU`s:* 2x Celeron 400 MHz
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4x 64 MB (256 MB)
*Grafikkarte:* ATI Rage 128


----------



## INU-ID (8. Februar 2005)

Ein Celeron ist nicht Dual fähig. Außer wenn man etwas dran rum bastelt, das geht aber net bei allen...

Oder evtl. mit einem speziellen Bios...

MFG INU.ID


----------



## ripitall (8. Februar 2005)

INU-ID am 08.02.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Celeron ist nicht Dual fähig. Außer wenn man etwas dran rum bastelt, das geht aber net bei allen...
> 
> Oder evtl. mit einem speziellen Bios...
> 
> MFG INU.ID



Der 400er ist es schon! Die Dual-Fähigkeit hat Intel erst später entfernt!!

Wegen dem Netzteil?? Ich wüsste nicht, dass es da unterschiede gibt!! Aber wenn dein Kumpel der Meinung ist, du brauchst eins dann wird er bestimmt auch an eins rankommen... zum Testen


----------



## mako371 (8. Februar 2005)

server nts sind i.d.r. redundant ausgelegt also besorg dir eins
schau beim mainbordhersteller nach welches empfohlen wird
laut datenblatt


----------



## Max_Power (8. Februar 2005)

INU-ID am 08.02.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Celeron ist nicht Dual fähig. Außer wenn man etwas dran rum bastelt, das geht aber net bei allen...
> 
> Oder evtl. mit einem speziellen Bios...
> 
> MFG INU.ID



n kumpel von mir hatte auch n dual-400er drin, is schon ewig her. da war 1GHz das beste im lande... also ich glaub nicht das man da n besonderes NT braucht, ne CPU braucht ja den wenigsten saft im PC, die ganzen platten, karten und lüfter fressen sicher viel mehr. und 450 reichen eigentlich für so ziemlich alles


----------



## INU-ID (8. Februar 2005)

MSI MS-6120 - Hauptplatine - ATX - i440BX Chipsatz.

Nix mit ServerNT, ganz normales ATX.

Hast du die CPUs auf einer Sockel1=>Sockel370 Adapterkarte sitzen?
Wenn ja, schau mal ob die Karten einen Jumper haben...

MFG INU.ID


----------



## schaf1504 (9. Februar 2005)

INU-ID am 08.02.2005 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MSI MS-6120 - Hauptplatine - ATX - i440BX Chipsatz.
> 
> Nix mit ServerNT, ganz normales ATX.
> 
> ...



Ja, ich habe einen Adapter. Aber was muss ich jumpern? 
CPU-Spannung?



			
				Max_Power am 08.02.2005 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 08.02.2005 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, denn im Endeffeckt bekommt das Board ja doch nur Strom. Deshalb frage ich mich was der Unterschied zu einem normalen ist.


----------



## Petathebest (9. Februar 2005)

Huhuu,

Server Netzteile sind redundant, d.h. es sind eigentlich 2 Netzteile, wovon nur 1 in Funktion ist. Fällt dieses aus, springt lückenlos das zweite ein. Also nix für Homeuser sondern nur für Profis und nix was du brauchst.

Grüße

Peta


----------



## schaf1504 (9. Februar 2005)

Petathebest am 09.02.2005 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhuu,
> 
> Server Netzteile sind redundant, d.h. es sind eigentlich 2 Netzteile, wovon nur 1 in Funktion ist. Fällt dieses aus, springt lückenlos das zweite ein. Also nix für Homeuser sondern nur für Profis und nix was du brauchst.
> 
> ...



Na ja, das Mainboard war vorher in einem Server verbaut und es wäre ja nicht undenkbar dass das Board so ein redundant Netzteil braucht.


----------

